# I have a kitty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'll give you the story of how I came to get this kitten.

My parents recently moved into a new house, and there is a great deal of construction around this relatively new neighborhood (houses still being built). A family of cats was living in a parked bulldozer, and the workmen would see them running all around. On a couple occasions, the cats would jump out of the bulldozer right when it was being turned on!

A few days later, my dad noticed that there was a kitten in the garage! It was terrified of people since it obviously had a tough start to life. He tried with no success to capture it. 

This weekend, I visited my family along with my sister (and her husband and two little kids) and brother. We left the garage door open, but the kitten wouldn't leave. It also evaded capture for over a day. Eventually, it was captured with three people cooperating on Saturday. 

At first, it was TERRIFIED. We put it in a large box with kitten carrier inside to give it a safe place to rest in. It was obviously afraid of people, so my brother and I very slowly eased it into socializing with a TON of patience and care.

Now, just two days later, it has gone from hissing when you put the food down to now wanting attention! It now loves to be held, and it purrs loudly when it gets human contact. It will climb up to your shoulder/head and just hold on to you, sometimes licking you.

My dad and I took it to the vet today, and we found out for sure that it's a she. She weighs only 2.5 pounds at this stage. She also has a minor fever, but I will administer antibiotics twice daily for the next 10 days. Once the fever is gone, she can get more shots. She's eating very well, and she's now here to say, "HELLO!" to you!

I haven't come up with a name yet. I'll be thinking about this for several days.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Kittie gets abandoned. Kittie wants to be loved and looked after. Kittie has to do desperate things to get what it needs. Kittie gets aggressive at the people who want to help. People who want to help tolerate and still try to help and give it time to adjust and learn to trust. Kittie realises what its been given and shows love to the ones who believed in it and helped. Kittie feels safe, loved and wanted.

If thats not an allegory for SAS I dont know what is.

Maybe you could call her Salvus. Its latin for 'safe'  :squeeze


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Very cute.  Wish I had one too now.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

She's adorable. :mushy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

awe... hiya kitty!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Nice. Very cute kitty


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Cute kitty and a great story to go along with it awww.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

OMG :mushy That's awesome Adam, you'll be such a good daddy!  I almost got another dog today, but luckily she was adopted before I saw her in person. Whew.


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

wow she looks nice!
When I was 12 I found a kitten curled up behind a toilet at the state fair...she was really skinny and we didn't think she would live...we kept her and she's big and fat now :boogie


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

((((((((((((((Adam))))))))))))))) She's gorgeous!! :mushy (gotta love a blue eyed cat...) I'm glad that you could give her good home :squeeze



Lisa said:


> Very cute.  Wish I had one too now.


 Uh... we have an overstock of cats here. You're welcome to have a few :um :b The one in my avatar is the latest 'arrival'.


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

Awww! She looks like such a sweetheart.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

Nothing bad _ever_ comes from a kitty


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

She's definitely behaving more actively as she gets more antibiotics in her. I put her back in the temporary box she is sleeping in (until I take her back to Cleveland), and she leaped up on my arm to be held again. What a big difference from 48 hours ago!


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

What a cute little Siamese kittie.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

ardrum said:


> She's definitely behaving more actively as she gets more antibiotics in her. I put her back in the temporary box she is sleeping in (until I take her back to Cleveland), and she leaped up on my arm to be held again. What a big difference from 48 hours ago!


awwwz a kittie with an abandonment schema


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Pets are incredible to have. I have a dog that I like pretty much more than most people I know. :b Pets are awesome, wonderful companions and your kitty is so CUTE!!!!!!


----------



## flyonthewall (May 25, 2008)

what a lucky kitty. she's so pretty. 

hey that rhymed.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

She got out of her box last night (she obviously doesn't want to be couped up in there, and I don't blame her). She came over to me though when I got the food out. I then watched her eat, gave her some medication, played with her for 45 minutes or so (she started to get tired), then refilled her water (which she lapped up as soon as I put it down). She was purring constantly!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Sooo cuuuuttte. You are so lucky! Did you think anymore about a name? I duno if you saw my suggestion ... I thought it was quite exotic for an exotic cat, and it told her story too, in a way?

Anywayz I want one. I want an arm climber / face lickin little mewster.


----------



## redstardude (Mar 10, 2008)

What a wonderful cat.
She is so lucky to have found you.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

She successfully made it to my apartment, and she's playing like crazy now! Go kitty go!!!

No name yet. I've been so busy getting things set up for her...


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I have NEVER heard of a cat that climbs your arm to lick your face. That is unbelievably cute. I am almost tempted to come to ohio just so she can do it to me! I hope she would .. I might scare her though ... 

She is absolutely POIFECT.

My bunnies used to lick my hand, apparently they do it to get the salt out of your skin. Has kittie got enough salts? All that time being alone and feral she might not have got all she needed!  That mabbe why she is so keen to lick faces :stu But I hope she carries on because it is absolutely the sweetest thing I ever heard in my life! I agree with RSD, she is lucky to have found you!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> I have NEVER heard of a cat that climbs your arm to lick your face. That is unbelievably cute. I am almost tempted to come to ohio just so she can do it to me! I hope she would .. I might scare her though ...
> 
> She is absolutely POIFECT.
> 
> My bunnies used to lick my hand, apparently they do it to get the salt out of your skin. Has kittie got enough salts? All that time being alone and feral she might not have got all she needed!  That mabbe why she is so keen to lick faces :stu But I hope she carries on because it is absolutely the sweetest thing I ever heard in my life! I agree with RSD, she is lucky to have found you!


When I went to sleep, I assumed she'd sleep on the little bed thing I set up for her... but she much preferred jumping on my bed and curling up at my feet. She kept waking me up though too, as she was having fun finding my ears and giving them a nibble. The purring is so loud!! 

She gobbled up her antibiotics and breakfast. Yay!

Now it's off to my drug docta...............Early morning for me. Boooo!


----------



## mea culpa (Jun 6, 2008)

> ... but she much preferred jumping on my bed and curling up at my feet. She kept waking me up though too, as she was having fun finding my ears and giving them a nibble. The purring is so loud!!


She went from being terrified of people to this; you created a monster! 

She's beautiful and it makes me very happy to see that she found such a loving and responsible home.


----------



## Oxius (Jun 9, 2008)

What a nice story . I wish I had a cat.


----------



## Oxius (Jun 9, 2008)

Name her "Nalania"  lol.
It's the name of a fictional country in a story I'm writing. I think it's a beautiful name.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

well whats her name ?


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Does she suck on any kind of cloth at all like your blanket for example?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

torlin said:


> well whats her name ?


Sprocket. Her face reminds me of one with that coloring. :yes



shyvr6 said:


> Does she suck on any kind of cloth at all like your blanket for example?


No, I haven't noticed cloth sucking.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOO SPROCKET!!!

WELCOME TO SAS!

:wel


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

"Meeeewwwwwwwwww." - Sprocket's response

She still mauled me last night despite my efforts to wear her out and feeding her right before bed.

Out of desperation, I retreated to another room and slept on a couch while she claimed my bedroom (and then slept there, of course). :lol

I have a new strategy though....


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I am almost SURE its salt. Try holding a potato chip in front of her and see if she licks it, or mabbe buy her a salt lick from a pet store. Theres some nutrient on your skin that she needs and isnt getting. Either that or she wants to eat your brains.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> I am almost SURE its salt. Try holding a potato chip in front of her and see if she licks it, or mabbe buy her a salt lick from a pet store. Theres some nutrient on your skin that she needs and isnt getting. Either that or she wants to eat your brains.


Last night it was just pouncing around in the bed rather than licking. I might check out a pet store this weekend and get some more stuff though.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

LOL! Maybe its just LURRRRVEE then :mushy

She loooves you!!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> LOL! Maybe its just LURRRRVEE then :mushy
> 
> She loooves you!!!


I submitted one of her photos to Kittenwar too! Hopefully she gets a winning record. Slay those other kitties!!! :b :b :b


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

She is up against STIFF opposition ...

Meet .... Moochi










and Pool!










and finally ... bobbi!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yikes... intimidatingly good poses!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

just fill a whole memory card when she is playing and do lots of close ups! youre bound to get something as good as that .. she has the looks! it seems all the 'cute' poses win in the 'winningest kittens' bit, so go for adorable but with some human character i think!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, that's the way to do it.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

[attachment=0:22tjb2z5]sprocket(Custom).jpg[/attachment:22tjb2z5]


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

:nw


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Uhhhh yeah, so that's going to be my avatar.......... :lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> :nw


thats right bow down to your master!



ardrum said:
 

> Uhhhh yeah, so that's going to be my avatar.......... :lol


lol. go for it, thats why i made it. :lol


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

That's a very pretty cat!


----------



## stopanxiety45 (Jul 2, 2008)

She's cute. Take advantage of her cuteness now! Kittens grow up fast


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

stopanxiety45 said:


> She's cute. Take advantage of her cuteness now! Kittens grow up fast


Kittens are great, and they do grow up fast. I really like adult cats a lot as well though, and they are a bit less insane. :lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

meow.
thats all i have to say about that.


----------



## Eilicea (Jun 15, 2008)

aww she's so cute! she looks like your avatar. :lol


----------



## Kathy11 (Jul 20, 2008)

Your kitten is beautiful  By adopting the kitten you very well may have saved his life! B/c the SPCA is so underfunded and overcrowded, they might not have been able to properly care for a kitten who is sick. I'm very happy for you and your new pet!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

She's doing well, and she's getting noticeably stronger.


----------

